# Retune channel on loss of video



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

At least once a week I lose the end of a recording because the cablecard decides to stop tuning in a channel. It would make sense for TiVo to ask the cablecard to tune the channel in again if the video blacks out for more than a couple seconds. If I do this manually the channel is fine. 

This is not just for Series 3 boxes, either... My old TiVo controls a cableco set-top box via IR blaster, and occasionally the cableco box will turn itself off or otherwise get into a funk but a channel change can bring it back online.


----------

